# New Tojiro DP Knife Sharpening question



## MarleyMan (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, my Tojiro DP set came today!:thumbsup:

Initial impressions are great, much better than my current FarberWare Professionals and Henckels Synergy Chef Knife, and WAAY better than the Cutco knives I just sent out for a refund.

My question is - I ordered this set  Tojiro 7 pc block w/ Sharpener (notice the provided sharpener - Link to Tojiro Sharpener page)

In reading the literature with the knives it states "We don't recommend to use simplified sharpener because it would cause of blade angle change. Please use whetstone to keep good sharpness".

From reading here I now know that whetstones are the way to go, however should I keep the sharpener for a "backup" (or camping etc.. and possibly use it interim) until I get some stones or a Spyderco (which was recommended in my welcome post)?

Just seems odd they would make & provide a sharpener when they truly recommend whetstones in their literature.

Anyway, time to go wash up those new knives and make a stir-fry for dinner to break them in....:hungry:

Thanks!!!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 24, 2012)

You are correct about waterstones being the "way to go". My advice is to try to sell the "sharpener" at a garage sale. Why Tojiro would include it in the set, especially with the disclaimer they include in the literature will have to remain a mystery.

If you are curious, try the sharpener on one of your FarberWare knives and examine the edge with a good 10-15x loupe to see what it does to the edge.

Rick


----------



## MarleyMan (Jan 24, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> If you are curious, try the sharpener on one of your FarberWare knives and examine the edge with a good 10-15x loupe to see what it does to the edge.
> 
> Rick



Good idea Rick, now where is my loupe :detective:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 24, 2012)

MarleyMan said:


> Good idea Rick, now where is my loupe :detective:



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002OVC9W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 24, 2012)

After that, throw away the "sharpener". Then throw away the Farberware. You've got 7 Tojiros now!

Certainly go for real stones.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 24, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> You've got 7 Tojiros now!



Correction. He has (4) Tojiros, (1) pair of kitchen shears, (1) knife block, and (1) paperweight (per Tojiro's own instructions). Still pretty sweet.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 24, 2012)

Farberware makes paperweights too, but they don't stay on the counter as well, since they are shaped like knives.


----------



## MarleyMan (Jan 24, 2012)

Made up a lil' quick stir fry, need more practice..but LOVE the knives. 

It was truly a pleasure prepping this evening. I just need more practice with these new sharp knives.

Hopefully I will be able to make "matchstick" carrots soon and make my stir fry more appealing. :biggrin:

Have to pick up some stones and put the Tojiro Sharpener on FleaBay or something.

Here is the set, I ordered the Santoku separately..but the rest were in the set.








Veggies all chopped up





Yum yum


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 24, 2012)

i really like the Tojiro shears.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 24, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> i really like the Tojiro shears.



These were the consensus favorite when I started a thread asking for recommendations. Mine arrived a few weeks ago.

Congrats Marley on your new set. Nice break-in dinner too.


----------



## Taz575 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a couple Tojiro DP's and while they are relatively inexpensive, they take and hold a nice edge! 

I used a King 1000/6000 stone when I first started and that worked fairly well for the Tojiro and a couple other blades. A King 800/4000 combo may be a decent starting place.

When I saw the stir fry, the first thing that popped into my head was "Stir Fryday, Yay!" I've been watching Archer too much lately!!:lol2:


----------



## bieniek (Jan 25, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Why Tojiro would include it in the set, especially with the disclaimer they include in the literature will have to remain a mystery.



Maybe because they realize some customers might use it and not give a darn.


----------

